# Blue Cat bait



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

what is an easy to get ,good bait for blue cats on noodle jug lines ?...
I was using old frozen leftover squid and now have some small (finger length) sunfish from a trap I set......


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Fresh shad cut in half and both pieces on a 5/0 circle hook


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

fishin_envy said:


> Fresh shad cut in half and both pieces on a 5/0 circle hook


Yep, fresh cut shad.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*blue bait*

OK thank you ...now to get my hands on some ....squid / live perch will have to do till then


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Buffalo and carp also, should be able to get Buffalo at the fish market in Liberty.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Carp cut bait is my favorite blue cat bait.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Some of that fresh Fiesta store fish. Donâ€™t let them scale it or skin it. Just let them cut it off the spine and bag the filets. Descale em just before you bait the hook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJohnson34 (Jun 27, 2018)

I like Gar Liver best. Go to the fish market in Liberty justeast of the Trinity River Bridge, north side of Hwy 90. Talk to Rodger (theboss), ask Rodger to save you some gar liver. Fresh gar liver is the # 1 bluecat bait in my opinion. 2nd best bait for b-câ€™s is frozen garliver. A pound of gar liver goes a long way.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I fished with buffalo as bait today. The cut shad did far better this time around. You never know....


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

From my limited experience shad is the #1 bait, bluecat make a living on shad. Cut ones belly open for your own observation.
At different times some things work nearly as good or may out perform shad on a trip or two but overall nothing and I mean nothing will out do fresh dead shad from the body of water you are fishing. Frozen shad beats no bait.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Catabla worms but I ain't seen them in 20 years, I have trees waiting. I found if you take 3-4" shad and spread the out and let sundry they will work better for ya...or that has been my experience.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

this statment buy JACKIEBLUE has merit...and is seldome thought about...(fresh dead shad from the body of water you are fishing).


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

The best bait for Blues on Conroe is cut bream. Iâ€™ve tried Goldfish, live bream, shad, cheese bait, red weenies, just to name a few and the cut bream have produced best results. Larger circle hooks and cut bream will produce a lot less channels too from my experience. 

All bodies of water will tend to differ from my experience when it comes to cats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

2Ws said:


> Catabla worms but I ain't seen them in 20 years, I have trees waiting. I found if you take 3-4" shad and spread the out and let sundry they will work better for ya...or that has been my experience.


Catabla worms are awesome bait. I have cast one on a light rig into a clear pound and watch almost every fish close by rush to get it, bass, sunfish, catfish, any fish close by.

I do wonder why they are not available any more, maybe the part of their life cycle where they burrow in the ground leaves them vulnerable to fire ants?
I have heard if you have trees, but no worms you can get seed worms and place them on the trees and they will take off.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I heard you can order worms and place them on the tree. Something about making sure you have a male and female...we have a massive catalpa tree in our yard. My uncle said Rita knocked them out. I remember them being plentiful as as kid. Haven't seen any since.


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

shadslinger said:


> Catabla worms are awesome bait. I have cast one on a light rig into a clear pound and watch almost every fish close by rush to get it, bass, sunfish, catfish, any fish close by.
> 
> I do wonder why they are not available any more, maybe the part of their life cycle where they burrow in the ground leaves them vulnerable to fire ants?
> I have heard if you have trees, but no worms you can get seed worms and place them on the trees and they will take off.


Had a catalpa tree in the yard of my boyhood home. Had plenty of bait!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JJohnson34 (Jun 27, 2018)

And donâ€™t discount all those big fat white grubs that liveand thrive in rotting tree pulp found all along the river bottom. Big grubs arecommonly found everywhere inside dead trees and stumps just beneath that rottingbarkâ€¦ and all those big ole grubs are free too. Just peal the dead bark backand you can get all the grubs you want. Just a little effort yields some greatcatfish bait. Blueâ€™s and opâ€™s go inland and scavenge these grubs every time theriver-bottom floods.
*Watch out for those cotton mouthâ€™s and fire ants too whenyouâ€™re looking for and harvesting those grubs too. You can often smell thembefore you actually see them. They stand their ground and will not run from youeither.
In my opinion, those big fat white grubs are top of the linecatfish baits right up there with gar liver.
Do-Better may sell these grubs at his fish market off Hwy90, north of the Trinity River bridge in Liberty. Last time I stopped by the market, he had a great price on young dressed ***** and swamp rabbits.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

dbullard1 said:


> Buffalo and carp also, should be able to get Buffalo at the fish market in Liberty.


The markets are gone.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Biggest Blues I ever caught*

Were in Mississippi Delta on 7"-12" mullet - snap the heads off and count to 15 after the cast --

A good day is 25 blues over 50# south of Venice --


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*For catfish*

Especially blues, fresh dead bait works if its fresh and bleeding - mullet work just as well for catfish in freshwater as do Gizzard, threadfin shad in saltwater -

A lively SCALED perch will also call em in -


----------



## Willkk (Feb 6, 2018)

Cast net shad. Cut the tail off and and make 2 pieces from body and head. sometimes i cut a few slits in the body to make it bleed. Throw then on 5/0 or 6/0 circle hooks. Even a tiny channel cats can take a circle hook that size.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

dbullard1 said:


> Buffalo and carp also, should be able to get Buffalo at the fish market in Liberty.


No Mas fish market...

Cut shad is my best bait followed secondly by cut mullet.


----------

